# Group rides around Coppell?



## Francesco

I've recently relocated in Coppell, TX. Any group rides going on this time of the year? Also, any good loops you would recommend?

Any input is appreciated!!

Francesco


----------



## wzq622

Bicycles Plus is located on MacArthur. Ask Matt, the shop manager, if the store is still doing group rides. I used to lead a Tuesday evening ride during the summer, but I think that's stopped because of the winter season.

As for a loop, I usuall ride down Beltdown heading towards Carrollton. You can make a right onto Luna and keep riding till you hit Royal. From there, you can make a right and ride down Royal until it ends at Sandy Lake. Make a right onto Sandy Lake and a left onto Old Coppell Road. Then, make a right onto Parkway and ride down until MarArthur until you hit Beltline again.

There are also some good inclines behind MarArthus Marketplace in Valley Ranch. Go down MarArthur, past Beltline. From there, I usually take the right onto the first street to avoid the homicidal traffic. The first right from MacArthur should take you by an apt complex. Keep riding up the incline, through a few stop signs. It will eventually end at the intersection of Hackberry, right behind MacArthur Market Place. Make a left and descend down the new home subdivisions. Pass the stopsign and ride until the traffic light at MacArthur. Ride past the traffic light and make a right at the stop sign, where the street T's off. Keep riding until you pass the new high school. There will be a street that runs pass apt complexes. Make a right onto that street and keep riding straight. it will eventuall lead you up a short but steep climb beside the Taco Bell/Pizza Hut restaraunt.

Also, consult the Carrollton Cycling Club's website. They have a weekend ride starting from Kid's Kountry in Coppell.

There are infinite loops around the Coppell, Valley Ranch, and Las Colinas area. Routes can vary from 20-50 miles, out and back or loops. Good luck with your riding. If you see a A&M guy riding this winter, feel free to join me.


----------



## 633

Francesco said:


> I've recently relocated in Coppell, TX. Any group rides going on this time of the year? Also, any good loops you would recommend?
> 
> Any input is appreciated!!
> 
> Francesco


There are probably some closer, but Mad Duck in Grapevine is continuing their Saturday shop rides, as is Bikes Inc. in Bedford. Bikes Inc. also has a Sunday afternoon ride at 2 PM. From my house in Bedford, I can be in Coppell in 15 minutes or so by car if there's no traffic, so it's not that bad a drive, but it's not right around the corner, either.

Also, there is a group from one shop or another out at Texas Motor Speedway between 5 and 6 PM almost every weeknight. It's a 5-mile loop around the outside of the speedway complex, all public roads, well-lighted, with very little traffic. A bit of a drive, but a good way to get in 25-40 miles in the evening this time of year.


----------



## Francesco

Thanks to both of you, guys. Useful information, much appreciated.


----------



## Dr JRod

wzq622 said:


> If you see a A&M guy riding this winter, feel free to join me.


Good routes, Wen. And right near where I live on Sandy Lake, too! I'll have to check in on that Carrollton cycling club.

Jared


----------



## wzq622

Dr JRod said:


> Good routes, Wen. And right near where I live on Sandy Lake, too! I'll have to check in on that Carrollton cycling club.
> 
> Jared



Hey Jared,

Over this winter break I rode with Dallas Athletes, the local triathlon club. They ride every weekend, Sat or Sun or both days. If Carrollton Cycling Club hasn't started their group rides, then check out Dallas Athletes. They're a nice group of people who are competitive but aren't arrogant or boastful. Tom, their "commander in chief", is an amiable guy who is also very helpful.

Also, there is a huge group ride on Wednes nights, 6P at the Exxon Mobil HQ in Las Colinas. CCC and a few tri groups, including Dallas Athletes will be riding. It's a short 1K loop. If you ride with CCC, then itll be a hammerfest. If you choose to ride with DA, then Tom will run some drills such as one-legged pedaling and paceline techniques.

The loop is well lit so bring a rear blinker light and a front headlight, although the front light isn't necessary. There was a huge turnout every week during last winter, anywhere from 40-70 cyclists.


----------



## aubrey666

There's an approximately 33 mile loop leading from Beltline-Luna south down Luna to Royal. West on Royal to MacArthur. South on MacArthur. From there I lose track of the exact road names...there are a few changes that lead to "the Airport road". That road loops around the west side of the airport and from there back to Beltline. Any good road atlas of the area will help. It is, unfortunately, pretty flat, except for the section between MacArthur and the airport. Part of the reason I don't remember the road names is that I'm concentrating on maintaining cadence in that part of the ride...


----------



## Jeff in Texas

aubrey666 said:


> There's an approximately 33 mile loop leading from Beltline-Luna south down Luna to Royal. West on Royal to MacArthur. South on MacArthur. From there I lose track of the exact road names...there are a few changes that lead to "the Airport road". That road loops around the west side of the airport and from there back to Beltline. Any good road atlas of the area will help. It is, unfortunately, pretty flat, except for the section between MacArthur and the airport. Part of the reason I don't remember the road names is that I'm concentrating on maintaining cadence in that part of the ride...


As you travel on MacArthur you cross over Hwy 114, At the second stop light take a right on Walnut Hill Lane, it will take you to DFW.


----------



## aubrey666

Sorry that I missed understood you original question. The Carrollton Cycling club rides on Monday and Wednesday from a point near Coppel. You might check their website. http://www.carrolltoncycling.com/ 

Monday: 6:30PM at Irving Bible Church at Regent and Kinwest Distance will be 20 to 30 miles. 
Newcomers are encouraged to participate in the No-Drop ride with ride leaders starting up again on April 3rd. 
No-Drop ride information.

Wednesday: 6:30PM at Irving Bible Church at Regent and Kinwest Distance will be 20 to 30 miles. Challenging pace.


----------

